# Bedtime routine



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Getting everyone to bed is quite a long drawn out prodution here. 10 minutes before bed, I let open the gate to the backyard and most run out to run around and do their busness. I then have to get Gonzo (buried in a blanket) and shoo him outside because he hates the cold. Next I have to shoo out Lexxi. Then pick up Tico and walk him outside and place him by the gate so he can go and not get lost. (He's mostly blind and sometimes can't find his way back when it's really dark) After they are through, I pick up Pepper and Smoke, otherwise they will spend an hour running around the house exploring, chasing a cat or two, or marking something (rarely) I put them in the top crate because Pepper can get through the baby gate in my bedroom and Smoke will bother the cats if I am not in the room. And put Twiggy in her crate as she can get through the baby gate, too. Then I go back to get any stragglers, usually Lexxi eating the dog food in the kitchen even thought it is the same food she has in the dog room, I guess it tastes better since it's in an other room, and Tico and carry him into the room because he gets lost sometimes trying to find my bedroom. The two girls, Lexxi and Xena, can jump up on the bed, but I have to pick up all the rest. Last thing is to take Pepper and Smoke out of the crate. Pepper is the most restless sleeper I have even seen. Even as a baby, he was constantly changing postions and moving around. Once I am in bed, his favorite thing to do is pace up and down on top of my side from my shoulders to my feet.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

wow sounds like you have it all sorted! That would be hectic to me!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you have 8???

I can't imagine! My two cause more chaos at bedtime than my kids did when they were little...Seriously...If I added 6 more to the mix, I'd never get to sleep!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Actually I have 10 that sleep in my room, but Twiggy is in her crate and Ling Ling sleeps on the floor next to my bed, the rest sleep in bed with me. Bouncer joins us in the morning when my daughter goes off to school. Marmalade and the puppies stay in the dog room. Once in bed, they usually settle down pretty fast. Pepper wants to clean my face, Reggies wants to clean my nose, inside and out, and Xena, Gonzo and Billy like to clean my legs/feet. Once that's stopped/over, then we can all sleep.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

kimr said:


> Do you have 8???
> 
> I can't imagine! My two cause more chaos at bedtime than my kids did when they were little...Seriously...If I added 6 more to the mix, I'd never get to sleep!


oh great! I am getting my 2nd chi in a few weeks, is it really that much chaos with 2?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Sheeeeeww.....I'm tired just reading your post rofl!!! With 3 it isn't bad at all. My girls are in the kitchen with me in the evening so I just open the gate and tell them to go to bed Willow and Ivy both run to the dinner table first to see if there is any food to pic up lol!! Then run into their room. Ivy stands and waits for me to put her in her PAC n play and Willow runs into her petflys and waits. Fern is the goof ball!! She waits in the kitchen on her back on her pillow waiting for tummy rubs befor I pic her up and put her to bed.


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

wow! I can't imagine! Jax usually just comes to bed with me (I go to sleep early) then when hubby is ready for bed he gets jax, takes both dogs outside, brings them back in, sets up the baby gate (the dogs are allowed to roam the hallway and bedrooms but really they just stay in my room), and comes to bed. Jax sleeps in the bed with us, something i said I'd never do before I got a chihuahua. Reese sleeps on the floor beside out bed.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

That does sound busy Pam 

Mine just all go out for a wee and what not, they come in all have a little fuss and a kiss goodnight, then they get in their crate in the kitchen. Job done!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Jeez that's effort mine go out have a bark and a wee sometimes a poo come in chase upstairs lotus comes to the bathroom with me whilst daisy gets under my covers I then hoik her out and put them both in their crates lights out and all asleep


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> oh great! I am getting my 2nd chi in a few weeks, is it really that much chaos with 2?


ohhh me too ahhhh! Fiddle is not too bad as long as she has had some activity in the arvo like a walk, play or a training session. She knows that when its lights out to hush and go to sleep. She sleeps in a crate, and I can usually point to it and say BED and she will shuffle her way in, with a glance back to see if I will let her sleep in the bed with me haha. But noooo mummy is a hard a$$! haha At around 6am I let her in my bed. I dont get up till about 7-730 so she gets a little bit of snuggle time


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It sounds like a lot, but it really takes about 5 minutes once they are all back in the house. We got it down to a science through trial and error, seeing what worked to get everyone in the bedroom in the quickest time.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> ohhh me too ahhhh! Fiddle is not too bad as long as she has had some activity in the arvo like a walk, play or a training session. She knows that when its lights out to hush and go to sleep. She sleeps in a crate, and I can usually point to it and say BED and she will shuffle her way in, with a glance back to see if I will let her sleep in the bed with me haha. But noooo mummy is a hard a$$! haha At around 6am I let her in my bed. I dont get up till about 7-730 so she gets a little bit of snuggle time


When do you get your new baby? Do you have pics yet?


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> When do you get your new baby? Do you have pics yet?


I wish!! lol She isnt even born yet hahaha! the Bitch is due on the 21st of this month tho! There is pics of mum and dad on the breeders website, mum is pretty, a nice face and dad is... well dad is ok haha. Breeder is WowChi. She has a website if you want to google it (I dont think I can post the link)

Mum's name is Kelly and Dads name is Alex 

I hate waiting tho hahaha! I would be terrible when pregnate!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow Pam, you're a good mommy! 

Around 9:00-10:00 each evening all 3 of my babies walk into their little house on their own and go to sleep. I don't even have to speak a word. Then when it's my bed time i pick all 3 up in my arms and bring them with me to bed where they proceed to one by one curl up on my chest and shoulders and go to sleep  Bless their little hearts ♥


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL a busy household there, but sounds like you have a good wee system goin.

I have no hassle with my 3 either, they follow me to bed and i bring them all up onto it.
We usually go through at around 10.30pm.
They get a wee chew on a bully stick while i go online.
I take that off them, and they have a drink then get sleepy usually around 11, and settle for the night. ha!

I dont have a back garden as i live in a flat so they use pads before bed too.


----------

